# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Canard Console 1: 7/10 pour les bugs

## kayl257

Hello,
J'ai acheté le Canard Console 1 hier sur iTunes et il y a beaucoup de bugs (même si l'appli est quand même bien cool et bien fourni en médias).
J'ai un iPad 3 avec iOS 5.

Alors dans le désordre :
- Dans le sommaire, tout l'article n'est pas affiché dans le cas d'un article défilant (par exemple les news, Touch ou l'Histoire Secrete de COD). Dans le 0 il y avait une miniature illisible mais qui montrait la globalité de l'article.
- Un des boutons du haut s'appelle "Contenu" alors qu'il devrait s'appeler "Couverture". Et "Accueil" devrait être "Fermer"
- Il y a des articles défilant (rapide) et des articles à plusieurs pages dont les transitions sont bien plus lentes à cause des effets (+du lag). Ça alourdi vraiment la lecture.
-Certaines cases avec plusieurs images ne marchaient pas tout le temps (changement d'article au lieu de changement d'image)
-Dans les mentions légales, le prix est de 1.99€ alors que j'ai payé 2.39€
-Trop de pubs
-Dommage que la musique de Off-Bit ne puisse pas tourner en fond quand on change de page
-Certaines images sont en low def (ex celle de la page 2 du test de NSMB2)

Globalement l'expérience est moins bonne que CPC Mensuel ou même que Canard Console 0.

Et pour finir une question : Pour l'abonnement, c'est pareil que CPC Mensuel : le numéro en cours est offert ?

----------


## Rackham

D'ailleurs, depuis la mise à jour de l'appli et/ou le passage à iOS 6, le numéro 0 semble bien mal en point.

- Partie texte de la couverture qui n'apparaît plus après la séquence animée d'intro.
- À partir d'un certain moment les défilements verticaux et d'images ne fonctionnent plus.
- Une impression de lourdeur effectivement. (déjà avant mise à jour)
- En gros, un numéro 0 inutilisable.

Donc bof pour le moment, alors que côté Canard PC je trouve l'expérience très satisfaisante.

PS : Sur un iPad 3.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello,
> J'ai acheté le Canard Console 1 hier sur iTunes et il y a beaucoup de bugs (même si l'appli est quand même bien cool et bien fourni en médias).
> J'ai un iPad 3 avec iOS 5.


Alors dans le désordre :



> - Dans le sommaire, tout l'article n'est pas affiché dans le cas d'un article défilant (par exemple les news, Touch ou l'Histoire Secrete de COD). Dans le 0 il y avait une miniature illisible mais qui montrait la globalité de l'article.


Its not a bug, it's a feature. On l'a fait exprès parce qu'on trouvait ça moche, la façon dont l'appli gérait les différentes sortes d'articles. Là c'est unifié. Mais si ça ne plait à personne...




> - Un des boutons du haut s'appelle "Contenu" alors qu'il devrait s'appeler "Couverture". Et "Accueil" devrait être "Fermer"


Oui, on a un gros oubli à-dessus.




> - Il y a des articles défilant (rapide) et des articles à plusieurs pages dont les transitions sont bien plus lentes à cause des effets (+du lag). Ça alourdi vraiment la lecture.


On cherche une solution pour allèger les pages très lourdes.




> -Certaines cases avec plusieurs images ne marchaient pas tout le temps (changement d'article au lieu de changement d'image)


Pas vu.




> -Dans les mentions légales, le prix est de 1.99€ alors que j'ai payé 2.39€


Oui, Apple a changé sa grille de prix et on a découvert que le 1€99 n'existait plus quand ils ont validé l'appli.




> -Trop de pubs


En fait ce sont les gagnants du concours "Indés à 6 faces". Mais de toute façon, il faudra de la pub pour garder un prix aussi bas, y a pas de recette miracle.




> -Dommage que la musique de Off-Bit ne puisse pas tourner en fond quand on change de page


je sais pas si ce serait faisable techniquement, mais personnellement je ne souhaiterais pas de toute façon.




> -Certaines images sont en low def (ex celle de la page 2 du test de NSMB2)


C'est de la 3DS...




> Et pour finir une question : Pour l'abonnement, c'est pareil que CPC Mensuel : le numéro en cours est offert ?


Oui, c'est la nouvelle politique Apple en la matière.

---------- Post added at 14h06 ---------- Previous post was at 14h05 ----------




> D'ailleurs, depuis la mise à jour de l'appli et/ou le passage à iOS 6, le numéro 0 semble bien mal en point.


Oui, c'est tout cassé, on va regarder ça.

----------


## anis7

> Oui, c'est tout cassé, on va regarder ça.


Ah ok, ça me rassure que ça ne soit pas "normal". J'ai testé le truc hier soir avec le numéro 0 (ipad3 et iOs 6) et il faut avouer que c'est bien buggé, au point que ça ne donne pas du tout envie d'acheter les numéros payants : des articles qui ne s'affichent pas, des translations gauche - droite qui ne fonctionnent pas, le défilement de certains articles non plus...

Par contre, une fois tout ça réglé, il a vraiment du potentiel ! Je trouve que vous avez plutôt bien exploité le côté "tablette numérique" avec des vidéos, des animations, des sons... bref, des trucs que l'on ne retrouve pas avec le papier ! 
Pour ma part, c'est ça qui doit faire la valeur ajoutée par rapport au papier car si c'est pour retrouver exactement la même chose que le papier, aucun intérêt.

Bref, plein de bonnes choses, mais il faut débugger tout ça !  :;):

----------


## kayl257

J'ai encore eu un bug de changement de page hier avec le numéro 1.
Impossible de changer de page pour un article, mais je pouvais (lentement) changer d'article.
J'ai du tuer les taches et relancer l'appli...

----------


## Mjoln

Putain les mecs, mais c'est le Wired du jeu vidéo console votre truc !
Franchement, c'est la classe. C'est un peu bugué. Mais c'est classe. 
Ne jouant plus sur PC, l'appli canard PC ne m'interéssait pas, mais elle me faisait bien baver. Là, j'y trouve mon compte. J'ai téléchargé le numéro 1 direct (j'avais pas vu le numéro 0, je suis totalement passé à côté de l'info...)
Content.  ::):

----------


## Anansi

> Putain les mecs, mais c'est le Wired du jeu vidéo console votre truc !
> Franchement, c'est la classe. C'est un peu bugué. Mais c'est classe. 
> Ne jouant plus sur PC, l'appli canard PC ne m'interéssait pas, mais elle me faisait bien baver. Là, j'y trouve mon compte. J'ai téléchargé le numéro 1 direct (j'avais pas vu le numéro 0, je suis totalement passé à côté de l'info...)
> Content.


Tout pareil que le monsieur là. La mise en page est d'une qualité folle (rien que la vidéo d'intro, c'est un peu la classe à Dallas), et tout est agréable. Un vrai beau magazine "numérique" qui rend toute joyeuse ma tablette, parce qu'elle sent qu'on exploite parfaitement ses capacités.

----------


## whitelao

Helllo. Moi j'ai un bug sur la page des jeux téléchargeables Ubisoft. Il y a 3 images dont la première est celle de AC, j'ai appuyé dessus et après impossible de revenir à la page des 3 images pour voir les 2 autres jeux. J'arrive seulement à la première page des previews avec le chapeau et en fond le pistolero..

----------


## Netsabes

Il se passe quoi si tu réappuies sur l'image d'Assassin's Creed dans l'article ? Normalement ça revient à la page avec les trois images. Sinon, essaye de killer et relancer l'app.

----------


## whitelao

Nan, quand je clic sur l'image dans la preview assassin, ça me propose contenu, sommaire en haut. Enfin bref si qlq'un a les noms des 22 titres téléchargeables et free-to-play d'Ubisoft, ça m'intéresse. Sur le site d'Ubi ils ne parlent que des jeux 'bientot dispo' càd seulement quelques titres.

---------- Post added at 00h46 ---------- Previous post was at 00h40 ----------

J'ai killé l'app et quand je retourne dans le kiosk pour la relancer c pareil, tjrs que le mec au sombrero et après juste AC Utopia !....... Dois-je supprimer Canard Console 1 ? Est-ce que je devrais repayer pour le dl à nouveau ??

----------


## Netsabes

L'article ne liste pas les 22 jeux, mais fait une petite sélection : il y a Assassin's Creed Utopia, Call of Juarez Gunslinger, Rayman Jungle Run (sorti depuis), Spartacus Legends, le DLC de Trials Evo et la version PC de Trials. (ça reste un article assez court)

En fait, il faut cliquer sur le texte pour revenir à la page précédente, c'est moi qui me suis emmelé les pinceaux. Normalement, réinstaller l'app ne pose pas de souci : comme les achats sont liés au compte iTunes, ils sont automatiquement récupérés. Pour plus de sécurité, tu peux créer un compte (le bouton en haut à droite du store de Canard Console) qui regroupera tous tes achats (Canard Console, CPC Mensuel, CPC Hardware, etc).

----------


## whitelao

Merci Mr Net, g enfin u mes 3 previews ! Sinon c vrai que g vu sur un site concurrent (G*******) pour la présentation générale des titres.

----------

